# Dwv



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

A little copper and cast DWV


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I would do them a favor and replace all that copper with PVC and haul it off for them.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chicago code. Copper and cast. Labor friendly city.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. I used to run cast iron for the vent headers and only use DWV copper for the waste arms. Why so much copper for venting?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive never seen so much $$ waiting to be cut out.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

The crackheads are starting to come out.

<chuckle>


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Chicago code. Copper and cast. Labor friendly city.


More like State of Chicago..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We use no hub here no copper. Sink drains are 2x11/2 tap tees or 2 x 11/2 tap 90's


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

My guy's would give me lots of crap if I put in a 4x3 san cross instead of a vent/straight cross on that stack


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cross is installed wrong. Do y'all not flip your vent fittings over? Or use no hub above ground?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will said:


> Cross is installed wrong. Do y'all not flip your vent fittings over? Or use no hub above ground?


Cross was exsisting... Chicago code doesn't allow no hub or PVC. Only lead.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Cross was exsisting... Chicago code doesn't allow no hub or PVC. Only lead.


why?


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

they replaced the lead joint on the test here with a no hub project and a pvc project...

the test is now also open book..

its a joke..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> why?


Well, they get away with it saying it lasts in a fire. But Chicago is ran by the unions, and the unions like labor, and lead and oakum are labor friendly. So.... More work=more dues=fatter BA's.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Well, they get away with it saying it lasts in a fire. But Chicago is ran by the unions, and the unions like labor, and lead and oakum are labor friendly. So.... More work=more dues=fatter BA's.


And crooked politicians


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> More work=more dues=fatter BA's.


False

Dues have zero to do with the Locals

A percentage of the hourly total package is retained by the Local. 

That's where his payment comes from. The larger number of Local or travelers he has working in his jurisdiction the more profitable the Local is. If he's sending out all his hands the Local profit is going to another jurisdiction.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> And crooked politicians


False again

Short 5 point list, there are many more.

1. Unions Gave Us The Weekend: Even the ultra-conservative Mises Institute notes that the relatively labor-free 1870, the average workweek for most Americans was 61 hours — almost double what most Americans work now. Yet in the late nineteenth century and the twentieth century, labor unions engaged in massive strikes in order to demand shorter workweeks so that Americans could be home with their loved ones instead of constantly toiling for their employers with no leisure time. By 1937, these labor actions created enough political momentum to pass the Fair Labor Standards Act, which helped create a federal framework for a shorter workweek that included room for leisure time.

2. Unions Gave Us Fair Wages And Relative Income Equality: As ThinkProgress reported earlier in the week, the relative decline of unions over the past 35 years has mirrored a decline in the middle class’s share of national income. It is also true that at the time when most Americans belonged to a union — a period of time between the 1940′s and 1950′s — income inequality in the U.S. was at its lowest point in the history of the country.

3. Unions Helped End Child Labor: “Union organizing and child labor reform were often intertwined” in U.S. history, with organization’s like the “National Consumers’ League” and the National Child Labor Committee” working together in the early 20th century to ban child labor. The very first American Federation of Labor (AFL) national convention passed “a resolution calling on states to ban children under 14 from all gainful employment” in 1881, and soon after states across the country adopted similar recommendations, leading up to the 1938 Fair Labor Standards Act which regulated child labor on the federal level for the first time.

4. Unions Won Widespread Employer-Based Health Coverage: “The rise of unions in the 1930′s and 1940′s led to the first great expansion of health care” for all Americans, as labor unions banded workers together to negotiate for health coverage plans from employers. In 1942, “the US set up a National War Labor Board. It had the power to set a cap on all wage increases. But it let employers circumvent the cap by offering “fringe benefits” – notably, health insurance.” By 1950, “half of all companies with fewer than 250 workers and two-thirds of all companies with more than 250 workers offered health insurance of one kind or another.”

5. Unions Spearheaded The Fight For The Family And Medical Leave Act: Labor unions like the AFL-CIO federation led the fight for this 1993 law, which “requires state agencies and private employers with more than 50 employees to provide up to 12 weeks of job-protected unpaid leave annually for workers to care for a newborn, newly adopted child, seriously ill family member or for the worker’s own illness.”


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> And crooked politicians


If anyone knows about crooked politicians, it would be an Illinois citizen. Especially if they live near Chicago.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> If anyone knows about crooked politicians, it would be an Illinois citizen. Especially if they live near Chicago.


Both sides are crooked 

No matter what they claim


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Well, they get away with it saying it lasts in a fire. But Chicago is ran by the unions, and the unions like labor, and lead and oakum are labor friendly. So.... More work=more dues=fatter BA's.


that is the most honest answer I have heard yet. It is labor intensive but I don't think it matters if the vent line is still there after the building is compromise to the point nothing is left. No hub meets the national fire codes .


----------

